# Crew Avaliable



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Will be in Corpus form April 2nd through the 5th. My girlfriend and i are looking to share gas and bait costs for a fishing trip. Please give Reggie a call @713-384-2392 if you have an avaliable boat.


----------

